# CIC Trg Os: Have you got the new CPU green/Red (and old silver gold) Calendar?



## cdn031 (16 Aug 2009)

That time of year again and I need to incorporate the new CPU (Red) courses into the calendar year - Has anyone broken this all out electronically Yet?
Excel would be sweet, but any form would do for class numers, descriptions etc
Sure would like to leverage someone elses efforts rather than reinvent!
Call out if you have - I'd much appeciate the help...


----------



## gwp (17 Aug 2009)

GridNorth said:
			
		

> That time of year again and I need to incorporate the new CPU (Red) courses into the calendar year - Has anyone broken this all out electronically Yet?
> Excel would be sweet, but any form would do for class numers, descriptions etc
> Sure would like to leverage someone elses efforts rather than reinvent!
> Call out if you have - I'd much appeciate the help...


You will likely get quicker and informed support if you were to use the internal forums provided/found at cadets.net or now cadets.gc.ca through the First Class portal.


----------

